# Inconsistency..... Any ideas



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wanted to pick brains.

I'm getting a lot of inconsistency with my shots, despite being very regimented (Former Royal Marine.... I like routine).

I'm using Gaggia classic with OPV mod and hario hand skerton with the lock nut mod.

Basically I switch my machine on as soon as I get up. My first shot is usually around 30mins later. I then leave it on all morning and have a second shot mid morning/lunchtime.

There are inconsistencies between these shots, but I put that down to it a couple of hours for the temp to really stabilise.

So, that aside, yesterday after machine had been on all day I fine tuned my grind to some new SM Red Brick I've been playing with. I always weigh beans pre grind.

My routine is then grind beans, with PF in the group head. Dose the PF, purge the machine for a few seconds. I then wait until the light goes out (if it doesn't during purge) and as soon as it comes back on I flick the switch to pull a shot.

I start the clock as soon as I flick the switch.

Yesterday I got 35g out in 31secs. Perfect and was deeelish.

So this morning (machine had been on a coupe, of hours) I did exactly the same routine and got exactly the same result.

2hrs later I did exactly the same again and it gushed. I stopped the shot at 23secs and had 45g of coffee!!!!

Ahhhhh.

My question is, if I'm dosing and tamping consistently, then is it just down to temp that causes this disparity? If so has anyone got any really solid tricks for getting it right every time?

I'm not clued up enough to start trying to do PID mods with my lack of electrical nouse and sausage fingers.

Should I be warming the PF up prior to dosing etc? Or leaving it off?

Bit gutted as I thought I'd got this nailed and the first coffee this morning was outstanding


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Possibly stale grounds in the grinder?

Is the basket dry when you dose?


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Basket dry. I don't clean the grinder once it's dialled in until I change beans. Once a fortnight to once a month. Not ideal obviously, but the hario is a real pain to dial in.

Wouldn't the stale grinds issue be present for every shot though?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah, ok I just notice you use a manual grinder so nothing is left in the chute.

Are the grounds distributed in the PF consistently?

Re: temperature. I'm not familiar with the Gaggia so I don't know whether the light comes on when it reaches temperature or whether it's when the boiler is heating. Perhaps someone with experience can advise on temperature surfing with the Gaggia?


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm pretty consistent with dosing. If I get any clumping I use a cocktail stick to break them up. Then I nutate and tamp.

As far as I understand, when the light goes off the boiler is heating up. When the light comes on, the boiler switches off as it's up to temp. I use the light on as an indicator to start, just so that it's the same temp every time I pull a shot.

Maybe it's my distribution


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's more than likely your distribution ( given your dose is within 0.1g each time ) . Higher and lower temps could affect a coffees taste in terms of bitter ( high temp ) sour ( too low a temp ) but that dramatic change in extraction would suggest some channeling in the puck ( if dose tamp coffee humidity etc are all fairly even ) coffee finding it way through a path of least resistance quicker , hence a quicker extraction.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Boots, sound more likely to be distribution. I used to use a Porlex with a Classic and had similar problems.

I found stirring in the basket seemed to sort me out.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gushing will likely be a defect in shot prep. Humidity changes might account for a few seconds here or there.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Got to be distribution. Do you tap the portafilter in any way after you dose? Even just a little?

(Presume you've de-pressurized the portafilter...)


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

No I don't tap it. I'm going to go back to basics and start stirring every time I dose. Cheers folks. Will see how I go tomorrow


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try stirring in the actual PF with a cut down yoghurt pot in place to stop the grind going everywhere.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep. I've toyed with that before, using a paperclip. I shall resume stirring and see what happens


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Back to the drawing board!!!

The 35g shot must have been a fluke.

Did a very careful distribution with a good stir etc this aft and the extraction was great, just very slow. Took 45s to get 30g of coffee.

Will open up the grind and work on getting the distribution right.

Cheers for the pointers folks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Matt the gush and slow pours are due to inconsistent distribution and tamping /voids /soft spots in the puck,you have done the "WEISS "

= stirring procedure there is one other you can try.

After filling the P/F hold in your hand with elbows well out, place ball of right thumb /palm on top of puck and bring elbows in to rotate hand on coffee, this will give you a slightly compressed centre and raised edge.Now tamp as normal.

From your first post the PF should be kept in the brew head to keep it hot.

Do not do too many /long flushes as this cools the boiler which is VERY small it also cools the metal which takes time to re heat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you can .....

Clip of prep

Clip of Pour

I'd agree with frank, though i think the stirring may be having a negative effect on the distribution of fines etc in the PF ...


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers guys. Since my last post I've fashioned a funnel and have been stirring. Consistency has improved massively and I'm getting a nice central single stream from the PF (naked). I will try the thumb trick tomorrow and see how that goes. Things have definitely improved though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More importantly is it tasting better?


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, as the ones I got right before we're great, but then there'd be the ones that came through quick and ended up over extracted etc, so now they are all hitting the same extraction


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent that the important bit !


----------

